# My first Prozac



## Max73 (May 28, 2003)

Today i get up my first Prozac for my IBS with D (Inderal as betabloccante and Sandomigral for headache). I hope this drug will help me!I'm very afraid but this is my last possibility.I'll inform you about it.Good luck to allMax


----------

